
Windows 10 Store wsreset.exe tool lets attackers bypass antivirus - axsharma
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/windows-10-store-wsreset-tool-lets-attackers-bypass-antivirus/
======
axsharma
Previously abused for privilege escalation/UAC bypass. A use-case (deleting
arbitrary files needing privileged access) was brought to light by a
researcher. The behaviour can be used to disable antivirus products.

